
The Corporate Sovereignty Saga Involving Ecuador and Chevron - walterbell
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160130/07171733469/incredible-corporate-sovereignty-saga-involving-ecuador-chevron-continues.shtml
======
spikels
This is a complex case. This article is very biased. Quotes Public Citizen and
Telesur, sources with an axe to grind and a government propaganda service.
Very interesting situation if you are willing to do some digging.

~~~
RodericDay
Set me on my way. I'm South American, and I read a very thorough New Yorker
(?) piece years ago that went to great lengths to show the "dark side" of the
lawyer opposing Chevron, including something to do with selling shares on the
outcome of the decision.

And yet, in the end, he still came out pretty clearly on top. What's your
favourite coverage of the story?

~~~
spikels
Read Judge Kaplan's 2014 opinion in Chevron v Donziger. It is long (497
pages!) but fascinating.

[http://www.sdnyblog.com/files/2014/03/11-Civ.-00691-2014.03....](http://www.sdnyblog.com/files/2014/03/11-Civ.-00691-2014.03.04-Opinion.pdf)

